# Copake Flip



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's someone trying to make a quick flip--Copake Lot 480 sold for $325 + 15%= $373.75 start bid $695.00! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Roadma...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7509bcd2

Lot 475 sold for $20 + %15= $23 start bid $375!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-Weste...472?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7509b988

Plus three other bikes --see "Sellers Other Items".   V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 2, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's someone trying to make a quick flip--Copake Lot 480 sold for $325 + 15%= $373.75 start bid $695.00! V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Roadma...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7509bcd2




Patrick called that bike out as well as others on the Copake thread this seller purchased yesterday (from CA?) and using auction pictures at that for ebay.
This bike won't sell for that and with the high retail hammer prices, doubtful anybody is going to profit much.
It's worth about what it sold for yesterday...you gotta get wholesale cost, retail flip... not retail cost and retail flip.:eek:
Wonder what happens after the Copake's holding window expires...du-oh!
Chris


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2012)

*Awsome if he can get those pices*

from Cali so good if he can have the copake shipping paid by the new buyer and skip a double ship-  a more deluxe girls CW just sold for 200 from snydebike

Very optimisting on that funky german balloon- I would not take for free for the fear of it scratcing paint or scraping rust on something good...


Singray is very late and just plane ugly- 

at least he made the initative most did (or in fairness due to prices) could not.

There were still a few bargains- those you should figure out for yourself- this is a great opporunity to learn- If you take these at (wide) market prices you will soon find they are due to an unusual situation, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 2, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's someone trying to make a quick flip--Copake Lot 480 sold for $325 + 15%= $373.75 start bid $695.00! V/r Shawn
> 
> Wow, the guy's quick - I'll give him that.  It was a pretty nice bike and I probably would have bought it for the hammer price if I stayed later but yes, quite an interesting marketing strategy on his part.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 2, 2012)

This is the premier vintage bicycle auction on the planet outside of ebay, yes some things slip through to reasonable price, but as of late, most do not for whatever reason we can only speculate.
I respect the buyer that steps up and pays a handsome some for something they really want, and no due respect to flipper with unrealistic turnaround prices after value has been determined in the correct setting.
Inherently, I want folks like this to fail as they really aren't bringing anything new to market and artifically inflate prices in face of the truth.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well said, Chris.  But what I find especially sleazy (sp.?) are the guys who list something for sale before they even have their hands on it (remembering a former Caber wearing the same stripes) - it's just wrong.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 2, 2012)

By the way, I'm holding an internet special on this Black Diamond - $2700 - today only.  Just pulled it out of a barn this morning - honest 






Okay, just kidding - I love this bike.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 2, 2012)

Along with the photographer's backdrop the current seller has brought Copake's (or Burgwardt's?) miss-dating of the "1940" Roadmaster as a pre-war bike. It is actually from 1947/48. The real prize on this bike though is what is probably an original (or second, or third...) owner, circa 1960's, replacement headlight, typically required after battery acid consumed the original softball light.


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe i'm missing something but i don't see anything special even at $373 for that Roadmaster? Doesn't even have a tank? And wrong headlight as Phil mentioned... I guess it would be neat for a bike to cruise to the store or something but the price seems too high for me at $373.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't study any of the higher numbered lots knowing I wasn't gonna' stay that late, but from a quick look this original paint Roadmaster had a really nice patina, which always draws my eye.


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> This is the premier vintage bicycle auction on the planet outside of ebay, yes some things slip through to reasonable price, but as of late, most do not for whatever reason we can only speculate.
> I respect the buyer that steps up and pays a handsome some for something they really want, and no due respect to flipper with unrealistic turnaround prices after value has been determined in the correct setting.
> Inherently, I want folks like this to fail as they really aren't bringing anything new to market and artifically inflate prices in face of the truth.
> Chris




Chris, you are absolutley correct!!! This is what destroyed the antique/classic/hot rod car hobby!


Sean


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2012)

A couple of years ago, a guy posted a leaf spring fork for an Iver Johnson, with a make an offer quote. 
 So I made an initial offer of $600. 
He got all insulted and said that I was delusional, because that is what he paid for it at Copake earlier in the year.
I told him that since Copake was the Worlds premier Antique Bicycle auction, that I thought my offer was right on, and that he was the one that was delusional, and that it was nice not doing business with him.
That auction is for the guy who wants the really good stuff and is willing to step up for it. Not for the bargain hunting flipper.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 4, 2012)

It's funny you bring him up - he's the same former Caber I was referring to who liked to list bikes before he had them in hand.  I told him I bought a complete Iver Johson with the same fork for less than he was asking for just the fork - he didn't take the news well and may die with that fork because he wants to double his money on it.


----------



## bike (Dec 4, 2012)

*The bulk of the auction*



scrubbinrims said:


> This is the premier vintage bicycle auction on the planet outside of ebay, yes some things slip through to reasonable price, but as of late, most do not for whatever reason we can only speculate.
> I respect the buyer that steps up and pays a handsome some for something they really want, and no due respect to flipper with unrealistic turnaround prices after value has been determined in the correct setting.
> Inherently, I want folks like this to fail as they really aren't bringing anything new to market and artifically inflate prices in face of the truth.
> Chris




Whent to the bicycle musuem of america- In my opionion- they do not know much about bikes or care, but they have big money and just hold their card up- they did this at the schwinn musuem sale- The would never deal with me -even when I offered better items at a lesser price- must be soming wrong too cheap.

I think they think buying from a "musem" legitimates their bikes....

Motivations are PURE speculation on my part- rest is observation and hearsay.

That said there were back up bidders from around the world for these items.  I have heard that at aucton, some people who are past their price point, continue to hold their card up (out of spite or whatever) just to make the other guy pay for what they can't have- a risky game in my view.. you may buy it!


thake it for what it is worth.


----------



## chitown (Dec 4, 2012)

I still can't get over the re-use of the actual Copake pics. Humorous and sad at the same time. Humorous in that it is the laziest flip attempt I've ever seen... Sad because it just might work. There are all kinds in the world of *COMPETITIVE BICYCLE COLLECTING*TM That goes for sellers as well as buyers, so we wait and see when these machines, or parts of these machines show up next.


----------



## bike (Dec 4, 2012)

*I have no source of "spendable" or hobby income*

if I want bike stuff. I have to buy and sell to get what I want. If I don't make some profit, my collection does not grow. Plus, horsetrading is part of the fun, as well as being a time honered human traditon...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Unfortunately some people will look at this auction not knowing the back story (Bicycle Museum of America) and think that the POS they have is worth big money--Picker Syndrome, Barrett Jackson Syndrome  whatever but the market usually corrects itself. Cars were mentioned earlier in the post and kinida like the bike thing you will see certain cars show up pretty regularly at these auctions and the trend lately is people losing their a$$. Hopefully the guy trying to make these flips learns a lesson the hard way--shipping that junk to Cali will cost him more than its worth. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately some people will look at this auction not knowing the back story (bicycle Museum of America) and think that the POS of poop they have is worth big money--Picker Syndrome, Barrett Jackson Syndrome  whatever but the market usually corrects itself. Cars were mentioned earlier in the post and kinida like the bike thing you will see certain cars show up pretty regularly at these auctions and the trend lately is people losing their a$$. Hopefully the guy trying to make these flips learns a lesson the hard way--shipping that junk to Cali will cost him more than its worth. V/r Shawn




To me, I could care less about a musuem I have gone to or from a collector I have never met...it is about condition, correctness, cost, and of course of badly I want the bicycle.
I can only comment on the Silver Kings which I had interest in and follow keenly in our hobby.
Regardless of these coming from a musuem owner, it is apparent that there was some swaparoo going on just as a private collector can/will do to upgrade/fix his bicycles.
Without getting to much into it, the flo was high retail and missing many key parts, the hextube is a 2,000.00 +/- 500.00 bicycle, and actually the M1 was a fair retail price...at least equivalent to it's parts value.
Not bitter grapes here, just an opinion from observserving past sales and I beleive these are more anomolies versus a correct price in today's market.
Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 5, 2012)

It is beyond silly and I too hope that some of these people learn a valuable lesson.
Here's another one for you:
Ebay auction
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wes...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccd0936e0

Copake actual price
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...624&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=5&lang=En

Really?
*It should also be noted that the link to the bike that sold for "$1800" does not work and when I entered the number manually it brought me to his first listing for the same bike which did not sell. So it seems he's a liar as well.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 7, 2012)

Isn't that called fraud?


----------



## bike (Dec 7, 2012)

*Ebay is doing a lot of messing around with code*



Bicycle Belle said:


> It is beyond silly and I too hope that some of these people learn a valuable lesson.
> Here's another one for you:
> Ebay auction
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wes...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccd0936e0
> ...




There is a glitch that shows many completed things as SOLD when they are not


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 9, 2012)

*wow*

i think i need to list one of my cwc roadmasters!!   really $895? you would think it was a supreme or something!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 16, 2012)

So this Bozo's trying a new tactic with the bikes that didn't sell on ebay - must have had them boxed and held, waiting to be shipped to the hoped for new owners rather than out to CA?  Interesting.

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/3465444051.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm just wondering how long they will hold before he has to eat the shipping bill to Cali! V/r Shawn


----------

